# wood craftsman kit



## treky (Jun 11, 2011)

do people here recommend mounting a wooden kit on foamboard? Because I heard that it will warp over time and to mount it on styrene instead. But I don't think so, after all-layouts are built on foamboard with no problems.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Very few structures are permanently mounted on our club layout. It's easier to get to things, make layout changes, etc. They sit in place just fine.


----------

